# Silent Fart



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

An older couple is attending church services.
About halfway through, she writes a note and hands it to her husband.
It says, "I just let out a silent fart. What do you think I should do?"
He scribbles back, "Put a new battery in your hearing aid!"


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## rdknb (Feb 26, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2011)

Absolute Beauty!

Hmmm, wonder if that has happened to me.

Whenever I make less than a 90˚ turn with my pickup, Mrs Bear gives me "the look" and tells me to turn my blinkers off!

Deaf Bear


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 26, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## chefrob (Feb 26, 2011)

that's just good stuff right there............


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

I think there was a battery issue last time I visited you - just sayin


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!!!


----------



## hmcm (Feb 27, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 28, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 28, 2011)

I think they go to my church!!!!


----------



## dforbes (Mar 3, 2011)

love it


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2011)

AMEN! .........


----------



## micmike (Mar 4, 2011)

Where I come from, it is always_* 420*_. (time to smoke)


----------

